# Monthly OSU update



## Madsnooker (Mar 9, 2016)

Meyer is off to a ridiculous recruiting class once again. He already has 2 5* and leads for 4 others. OSU only 52 points from 300 which is ridiculous this early!!! 247 is already saying OSU may not end up with the #1class, but it will only be because the class will not be a big one. They said it is highly likely they will end up with the highest avg rating ever with the kids that are left that are huge OSU leans.

Stay tuned for next scheduled update!!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## tcward (Mar 9, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Meyer is off to a ridiculous recruiting class once again. He already has 2 5* and leads for 4 others. OSU only 52 points from 300 which is ridiculous this early!!! 247 is already saying OSU may not end up with the #1class, but it will only be because the class will not be a big one. They said it is highly likely they will end up with the highest avg rating ever with the kids that are left that are huge OSU leans.
> 
> Stay tuned for next scheduled update!!!



Please.....spare us....


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 9, 2016)

I move to request the update be limited to the 6th Sunday in June, all in favor say aye.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 9, 2016)

Nay. I Can't wait for the next update


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 9, 2016)

wow. that old censored censored censored did not any time updating his faux team.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 9, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> I move to request the update be limited to the 6th Sunday in June, all in favor say aye.



6th Sunday in June, 2099 please.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 10, 2016)

If we don't have a rule preventing posting about yankee football teams, we should!  Waste of bandwidth!


----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 10, 2016)

Personal foul on Madsnooker for posting such a worthless  thread here in SEC/ACC country. Automatic GO DAWGS!


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 11, 2016)

Listen, I understand I'm just giving yall fodder for ranting on!!!! You guys should thank me, it takes the focus off you guys fighting each other, and yall can team up and focus on the outsiders!!!

Stay tuned for next scheduled update!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Listen, I understand I'm just giving yall fodder for ranting on!!!! You guys should thank me, it takes the focus off you guys fighting each other, and yall can team up and focus on the outsiders!!!
> 
> Stay tuned for next scheduled update!!!



I would pull for a Yankee before I would pull for a Vol!


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would pull for a Yankee before I would pull for a Vol!



Now your talkin!!!!!

Anytime I drive up to Ohio, I have to put my AC on recirc so I don't have to smell the stench coming from outside when I pass thru Tenn.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Now your talkin!!!!!
> 
> Anytime I drive up to Ohio, I have to put my AC on recirc so I don't have to smell the stench coming from outside when I pass thru Tenn.



Heck, I usually stop as soon as I get out of Tennessee just to wash my truck so I don't pollute any other state..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would pull for a Yankee before I would pull for a Vol!



me too


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 11, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Now your talkin!!!!!
> 
> Anytime I drive up to Ohio, I have to put my AC on recirc so I don't have to smell the stench coming from outside when I pass thru Tenn.



totally agree. really nasty place. i feel sorry for kydog as he has to drive thru tenn alot.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> totally agree. really nasty place. i feel sorry for kydog as he has to drive thru tenn alot.



Good thing is, Charlie can fuel up and not have to stop in that wasteland!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good thing is, Charlie can fuel up and not have to stop in that wasteland!



He does roll down the windows just south of Chatt. to air out the truck though. I just don't know how he can hold his breath that long.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 13, 2016)

we need a Sunday update snook. whatcha got.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 13, 2016)

heard shaun wade 2017 might be looking at bama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> heard shaun wade 2017 might be looking at bama.



He's planning a visit..


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 14, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> heard shaun wade 2017 might be looking at bama.



Wade said he was 100% osu but still wanted to enjoy process. Who knows?

I saw the #1rb commited to bama now has set up an official to osu as well.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 14, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Listen, I understand I'm just giving yall fodder for ranting on!!!! You guys should thank me, it takes the focus off you guys fighting each other, and yall can team up and focus on the outsiders!!!
> 
> Stay tuned for next scheduled update!!!



Well, yeah there is that benefit.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, I usually stop as soon as I get out of Tennessee just to wash my truck so I don't pollute any other state..



I just don't go to 10rc.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Mar 15, 2016)

Is this gonna be another year of listening to how tOSU will have the greatest recruiting class in history, only to finish third in the rankings?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 15, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Is this gonna be another year of listening to how tOSU will have the greatest recruiting class in history, only to finish third in the rankings?



and you, spotandstalksux, and all the other nolesux fans wondering why jimbo cant get it done again.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 15, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Is this gonna be another year of listening to how tOSU will have the greatest recruiting class in history, only to finish third in the rankings?



Never said that last year. 

With that said, they might have had the best class last year? We won't know that until 2 years from now.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> heard shaun wade 2017 might be looking at bama.



Didnt know if you knew but Wade reaffirmed his commitment yesterday to the good guys and put a wrap on his recruitment as an early enrollee.


----------

